# Σκοιλ Ελικικού



## nickel (Apr 18, 2020)

Το θέμα έγινε πολιτικό, δηλαδή τζιζ. Πώς να πω ότι διαβάζω στην Αυγή «πρωτοφανές φιάσκο» και χαίρομαι; (Δεν θα εξηγήσω γιατί χαίρομαι.) Αλλά, πρώτα απ’ όλα, να η κάλυψη από την Αυγή:

https://www.avgi.gr/article/10811/10962346/-skoil-elikikou-to-elleniko-covfefe-tes-arpachtes

Και από τον Άρη Δημοκίδη:

https://mikropragmata.lifo.gr/zoi/t...-to-programma-tilekatartisis-ton-epistimonon/

Έχω συμμετάσχει στη μετάφραση προγράμματος κατάρτισης το οποίο γράφτηκε αρχικά στη γλώσσα μη αγγλόφωνης χώρας της ΕΕ και μεταφράστηκε στα αγγλικά με πολλά λάθη. Μας ζητήθηκε να κάνουμε μετάφραση στα ελληνικά από τα κακά αγγλικά και τελικά, για να βγάλουμε άκρη, ζητήσαμε το πρωτότυπο (αν και δεν ήταν γραμμένο σε γλώσσα που είχαμε σπουδάσει). Ευτυχώς είχαμε σχετική άνεση χρόνου, οι μεταφραστές γνώριζαν το αντικείμενο και οι εδώ υπεύθυνοι του προγράμματος έλυναν κάθε απορία μας.

Πολλά μπορούν να πάνε στραβά στα προγράμματα ΕΣΠΑ, ιδίως αν πρέπει να στηθεί περιεχόμενο στο άψε-σβήσε. Υποθέτω ότι αυτοί που πήραν τη δουλειά, ακόμα κι αν την πήραν επειδή πρωτίστως ήταν φίλοι της κυβέρνησης (πρώτη φορά συμβαίνει τέτοιο πράμα στην Ελλάδα!), κάποια σχέση θα είχαν με το αντικείμενο. Δεν ξέρω πόσο αντιπροσωπευτικές είναι οι «οθόνες» που ήρθαν στη δημοσιότητα και θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω το σύνολο του περιεχομένου για σοβαρή αξιολόγηση, η οποία πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψη το περιεχόμενο του πρωτοτύπου, τη διαδραστικότητα, τη μεταδοτικότητα, την καλή μετάφραση — ένα σωρό πράγματα. 

Αν κρίνω πάντως από τα παραδείγματα στο Lifo, εδώ δεν πρόκειται απλώς για κάποια ορθογραφικά, λίγους σολοικισμούς και δέκα προχειρότητες. Έχω δει μεταφράσεις από το Google Translate που με έχουν κάνει να σκεφτώ ότι εδώ έχουν βάλει κάποιοι το χέρι τους για να σαμποτάρουν το πρόγραμμα και να μην μπορέσει ποτέ να μας κλέψει τη δουλειά. Με την ίδια λογική μου είναι αδύνατο να καταλάβω πώς προέκυψε το «Σκοιλ Ελικικού Προσθέσεις και Ελέγχου Λοιμώχθηκαν» — κανένα πρόγραμμα δεν μπορεί να δώσει τέτοιο σκουπίδι, κανένας άνθρωπος δεν αφήνει να περάσει αυτό το σκουπίδι.

Στο τέλος η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που θα μπορούσα να δώσω για το «Σκοιλ Ελικικού» είναι ότι κάποιος Συριζαίος έβαλε το χέρι του για να σαμποτάρει το εγχείρημα.  Δυστυχώς, φαίνεται να υπάρχει μπόλικη διάσπαρτη προχειρότητα σε ολόκληρο το έργο που δεν φτάνει αυτή η εξήγηση. Εδώ ήταν πολλοί οι άνθρωποι που δεν έκαναν σωστά τη δουλειά τους. Και η βιασύνη δεν είναι πάντα επαρκής δικαιολογία.

Θέλω πάρα πολύ να ακούσω υπεύθυνες εξηγήσεις. Και προφανώς η κυβέρνηση δεν επιτρέπεται να αφήνει αυτή την αθλιότητα να προσβάλλει τους καταρτιζόμενους ή να γίνεται εργαλείο αντικυβερνητικής προπαγάνδας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2020)

Να πω μόνο ότι για κάποιον λόγο μου βγαίνει να το διαβάσω "σκόιλ ελικικού". Επίσης, να μην ξεχνάμε και τον Μέτζη του Νεούκτη.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2020)

Διάβασα κι εγώ πολλά απ’ όσα γράφτηκαν ως τώρα και έλυσα κάποιες απορίες μου. (Δεν γέλασα, δεν βγαίνει γέλιο με τα αλαμπουρνέζικα. Εξαίρεση ίσως ο Ζουράρις.)

Το Σκοιλ Ελικικού κ.λπ. πρέπει να είναι αποτέλεσμα κακού OCR σε σχέση με κάποια Επιτροπή(;) Πρόληψης και Ελέγχου Λοιμώξεων. Οπωσδήποτε το κακό OCR είναι μια πιο ικανοποιητική εξήγηση από τη μηχανική μετάφραση. Πιο προφανές είναι το ότι δεν πέρασε κανέναν έλεγχο.

Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει η κατάσταση που βλέπουμε να επικρατεί πολλά χρόνια τώρα σε σχέση με τα ΚΕΚ, τα κέντρα επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης. Καλό θα είναι να πέσει ένα ξεκαθάρισμα εκεί, να περνάνε αυστηρούς ελέγχους, να εκσυγχρονίσουν τα προγράμματά τους από κάθε άποψη και να αρχίσουν να παρέχουν γνήσια κατάρτιση και επιμόρφωση. Μην ακούω ότι δεν την έχουμε ανάγκη — την έχουμε και την παραέχουμε, αρκεί να γίνεται σωστά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2020)

Όταν ξεκίνησε αυτή η ιστορία, είχα γράψει αλλού ότι είναι προφανής μεθόδευση για την αξιοποίηση των συγκεκριμένων κονδυλίων και ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν το καλύτερο να μπαίνουν οι καταρτιζόμενοι σε ενιαία πλατφόρμα, να κατεβάσουν μια φορά όλη την ύλη σε πδφ, να την μελετήσουν (αν θέλουν μερικές μέρες), να ξαναμπούν στην ενιαία πλατφόρμα, να απαντήσουν σε δέκα, είκοσι, 100 ερωτήσεις και να πάρουν πιστοποίηση και την επιδότηση και καλώς θα ήταν.

Δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι ευφυέστερος από τον πολύ κόσμο, οπότε το προφανές της μη επιλογής αυτής της λύσης σημαίνει (α) ότι δεν ήταν εφικτή για διάφορους λόγους -- μάλλον δεν επιτρέπεται κεντρική διαχείριση τέτοιων κονδυλίων, θα ήταν ίσως διαφορετικό αν υπήρχε μια Ανεξάρτητη Αρχή διαχείρισης τέτοιων προγραμμάτων ή κάποιο συλλογικό όργανο πιστοποίησης και ελέγχου των οργανισμών κατάρτισης και (β) ότι με τα χρήματα αυτά επιδοτήθηκαν ΚΑΙ οι συγκεκριμένες επιχειρήσεις κατάρτισης που διαφορετικά θα έκλειναν και πληρώθηκε κάποιο προσωπικό αντί να γίνουν απολύσεις που θα επιβάρυναν άλλα κονδύλια του προϋπολογισμού.

Προφανώς οι 15 ή 30 οθονιές που κυκλοφορούν (από πόσα προγράμματα, πόσων μετεκπαιδευτικών οργανισμών, άραγε) βγάζουν πολύ γέλιο (αν και για μερικές είναι ακατανόητο πώς είναι δυνατόν να δημιουργήθηκαν καν (το ότι ξέφυγαν δείχνει πάντως ότι δεν υπήρξε καν έλεγχος, άρα δείχνει τον ορισμό της αρπαχτής στο συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα του συγκεκριμένου οργανισμού). Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι και λίγες σε έναν όγκο που δημιουργήθηκε εν πολλοίς ad hoc μέσα σε λίγες μέρες. Θα περίμενα να δούμε πολύ περισσότερες καθώς θα ξεδιπλώνονται τα προγράμματα και κάποιοι άνθρωποι θα προσπαθούν ειλικρινά να μάθουν κάτι. (Ναι, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που επέλεξαν πρόγραμμα για να μάθουν κάτι. Και έμαθαν κάτι, κατά δήλωσή τους φυσικά.)

Προφανώς δεν περιμένω από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί με τέτοιες δουλειές παραγωγής/μετάφρασης εκπαιδευτικού υλικού και, κυρίως, με πίεση χρόνου να κατανοήσουν ότι τέτοια λάθη γίνονται. Σε όλα τα σόφτγουερ που χρησιμοποιούμε βλέπουμε ανάλογες μπούρδες από κακές μεταφράσεις, παρανοήσεις κλπ. Θα περίμενα από επιστήμονες όμως, μηχανικούς, γιατρούς, νομικούς, που ανεξάρτητα από ειδικότητα συνειδητοποιούν την έννοια του βαθμού ανοχής στη δουλειά τους να έχουν μπει σε βαθύτερη εξέταση της ουσίας.

Τούτων λεχθέντων, η ιστορία έδειξε για άλλη μια φορά (λες και δεν το ξέραμε) ότι στην Ελλάδα η ιστορία μετεκπαίδευση, κατάρτιση κλπ είναι ένα πικραμένο ανέκδοτο δεκαετιών που έχει ταΐσει πολύ κόσμο -- και βγάζει ακόμη και τώρα ένα πρώτο χαρτζιλίκι για πολύ κόσμο. Όχι μόνο τους επιστήμονες, το ξαναγράφω.

Ορθώς, ορθότατα γελάμε και καταδικάζουμε τα απίστευτα αλλά κάποια στιγμή να ζητήσουμε την ουσία: πραγματική επιμόρφωση, σωστά προγράμματα, έλεγχο από συλλογικά όργανα και/ή την πολιτεία, αξιολόγηση και όλα τα κακά του εξαποδώ, μέρα που είναι. Προφανώς μπορούμε και σε αυτόν τον τομέα να κάνουμε σωστά τη δουλειά μας. Από τις δικές μου εμπειρίες, για όποιον θέλει να καταλάβει τι σημαίνει ειδικευμένη επιμόρφωση σε άλλες εποχές, ας αναζητήσει διαδικτυακά τις περίφημες βιβλιοθήκες του Τεχνίτη και του Τεχνικού, που είχε εκδώσει του Ευγενίδειο Ίδρυμα την περίοδο της δεκαετίας του 1960. Είναι τα εγχειρίδια που έχτισαν σωστά τη μεγάλη βάση των καλών Ελλήνων χαμηλών και μεσαίων στελεχών των κατασκευαστικών κλπ επιχειρήσεων των επόμενων χρόνων. Αναζητήστε τα. Είναι και καλά μεταφραστικά εργαλεία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2020)

Μου αρέσει η ιδέα που είδα στη σχετική ανάρτηση του Periklis E. Kontogonas στο Facebook, κυρίως επειδή κάτι τέτοιο είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ  :

[...] Αυτό που πρέπει να γίνει για να αποκατασταθεί η τάξη, είναι να πάρουν τα ΚΕΚ λιγότερα χρήματα, διότι αυτό που προσέφεραν ήταν για τα σκουπίδια. Και αυτά τα λεφτά που θα αφαιρεθούν να προστεθούν στα 600 ευρώ που παίρνει ο "καταρτιζόμενος". Αφού εξαρχής ο σκοπός ήταν να μοιραστεί χρήμα και όχι η κατάρτιση, να γίνει αυτό με τρόπο που να εξυπηρετεί ακόμα περισσότερο τον σκοπό.[...]

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157914093490781&set=a.433518875780&type=3&theater


----------



## Marinos (Apr 18, 2020)

Εγώ πάντως ξέρω ότι τα προγράμματα ΕΣΠΑ, κανονικά, έχουν πολύ σφιχτό έλεγχο και πριν, και κατά τη διάρκεια, και μετά - αν μη τι άλλο στα διαχειριστικά τους.


----------



## sarant (Apr 19, 2020)

Χριστός Ανέστη.

Στα πολιτικά δεν κάνω (εδώ) σχόλιο, αλλά ως προς το Σκοιλ Ελικικού, πρέπει να βγήκε με OCR από:
Σκοπός Επιτροπής Πρόληψης και Ελέγχου Λοιμώξεων.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2020)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ πάντως ξέρω ότι τα προγράμματα ΕΣΠΑ, κανονικά, έχουν πολύ σφιχτό έλεγχο και πριν, και κατά τη διάρκεια, και μετά - αν μη τι άλλο στα διαχειριστικά τους.



Αυτό ξέρω κι εγώ, αλλά από μάλλον μικρή προσωπική εμπειρία· δεν μπορώ να έχω πλήρη εικόνα. Εδώ πιθανότατα υπάρχει σκοπιμότητα απορρόφησης κονδυλίου με τους υπεύθυνους για τους ελέγχους (εδώ και έξω) να κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια λόγω ειδικών συνθηκών. Με έχει πιάσει τεράστια περιέργεια για το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο, τόσο που θα ήμουν διατεθειμένος να το κοιτάξω όλο, να κάνω όλα τα κλικ, ακόμα και χωρίς το ρεγάλο. 

Το θέμα είναι, πάντως, ευρύτερο. Δεν μπορεί να κριθεί ένα πακέτο με βάση δέκα οθονιές ούτε τα προγράμματα κατάρτισης από ένα πακέτο. Επειδή ασχολήθηκα από νωρίς (1978) και για πολλά χρόνια με τα ηλεκτρονικά εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα, θα ήθελα να μην πηγαίνουν χαμένοι αυτοί οι πόροι. 

Το κακό είναι ότι, με τον τρόπο που το προσεγγίζει η αντιπολίτευση και με τον τρόπο που φοβάμαι ότι θα απαντήσει η κυβέρνηση, πάλι δεν θα ασχοληθεί κανείς με την ουσία της όλης υπόθεσης. (Εκτός αν το δώσουν στον Πιερρακάκη...  )


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 19, 2020)

Η διαφάνεια που περιέχει το περιβόητο «σκοπός μέτζη του νέουκτη» είναι σε κακή κατάσταση, αλλά όχι τόσο διαλυμένη που να μη δίνει μερικά χρήσιμα στοιχεία.

«Οδηγίες για τη σύνταξη του Εσωτερικού Κανονισμού Πρόληψης και Ελέγχου Λοιμώξεων σε Χώρους Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Υγείας», σελίδα 16:

*ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ Δ. Επιτήρηση λοιμώξεων σε χώρους παροχής υπηρεσιών υγείας*

[...]

*Δ2. Μηνιαία επίπτωση βακτηριαιμιών από πολυανθεκτικά παθογόνα

1ος ΔΕΙΚΤΗΣ: Μηνιαία Επίπτωση Βακτηριαιμιών από Πολυανθεκτικά Παθογόνα

1. Σκοπός μέτρησης του δείκτη*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 20, 2020)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ πάντως ξέρω ότι τα προγράμματα ΕΣΠΑ, κανονικά, έχουν πολύ σφιχτό έλεγχο και πριν, και κατά τη διάρκεια, και μετά - αν μη τι άλλο στα διαχειριστικά τους.



Μάλλον είναι σαφές ότι αυτή τη στιγμή πρυτανεύουν άλλες προτεραιότητες και η ΕΕ δέχεται σιωπηρά να αξιοποιηθεί ό,τι κονδύλι αδιάθετο υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει. Αν χρειαστεί, και όπως γνωρίζουμε, διάφορα κονδύλια ελέγχονται και αναδρομικά.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 20, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μάλλον είναι σαφές ότι αυτή τη στιγμή πρυτανεύουν άλλες προτεραιότητες και η ΕΕ δέχεται σιωπηρά να αξιοποιηθεί ό,τι κονδύλι αδιάθετο υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει. Αν χρειαστεί, και όπως γνωρίζουμε, διάφορα κονδύλια ελέγχονται και αναδρομικά.



Ναι, εννοείται. Εννοούσα πάντως από τις εγχώριες διαχειριστικές αρχές, όχι την ΕΕ.


----------



## Earion (Apr 20, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μάλλον είναι σαφές ότι αυτή τη στιγμή πρυτανεύουν άλλες προτεραιότητες και η ΕΕ δέχεται σιωπηρά να αξιοποιηθεί ό,τι κονδύλι αδιάθετο υπάρχει και δεν υπάρχει.



Σημαντικό.

Έχουμε λοιπόν τις εξής παραμέτρους που πρέπει να συμβιβαστούν:
1. Την οικονομική στήριξη των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών σε αυτή την κρίσιμη στιγμή με το επίδομα των 600 ευρώ.
2. Την αξιοποίηση ενός προγράμματος ευρωπαϊκής χρηματοδότησης, που αλλιώς θα χανόταν.
3. Τις αντιρρήσεις που εκφράζουν πολλοί από τους εν δυνάμει ευνοουμένους, τις οποίες μάλιστα εκφράζουν δυνατά, ως προσβλητικές για την αξιοπρέπειά τους.
4. Την προσπάθεια να φιλοτεχνηθεί νέο πορτρέτο της χώρας, να χτιστεί νέα φήμη της, ως χώρας αξιόπιστης απέναντι στους εταίρους, με έλεγχο και συνεπή διαχείριση, συνεπώς χώρας που δεν κοροϊδεύει κανέναν.

Έρχεται τώρα η νεότερη εξέλιξη που επισημαίνει ο drsiebenmal, η χαλάρωση των στενών κορσέδων και η πολιτική των «στραβών ματιών» από πλευράς Ευρώπης.

Η ηθική ακεραιότητα υπαγορεύει μια στάση, ο ρεαλισμός υποδεικνύει την αντίθετη. Δύσκολο να ικανοποιηθούν όλα και όλοι.

Τουλάχιστον όμως ας ισχύσει αυτό: όσοι βρίσκουν τα ευρωπαϊκά μέτρα αντιμετώπισης των οικονομικών συνεπειών της πανδημίας λειψά, όσοι ψέγουν την Ευρώπη γιατί δεν κάνει κι άλλα, ας δεχτούν τον ρεαλισμό της εκ των ενόντων αυτής λύσης.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 20, 2020)

Ε, το μεγάλο σκάνδαλο θα είναι αν όντως πληρωθούν οι "δημιουργοί' του σκοιλ ελικικου. 

Αλλά γιατί να χανόταν αλλιώς το ΕΣΠΑ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2020)

Πρόσθετα στοιχεία στο σημερινό ιστολόγημα του Ν. Σαραντάκου. Στην κατακλείδα:

Τα ΚΕΚ που πρόσφεραν το «σκοιλ ελικικού» θα εισπράξουν τα 470 ευρώ, το ίδιο όπως και εκείνα που παρουσίασαν ευπρόσωπο υλικό. Χωρίς αξιολόγηση, χωρίς εκ των υστέρων έλεγχο, κάτι που αντίκειται σε κάθε δεοντολογία.

Αν η κυβέρνηση θέλει να διασώσει κάτι από την αξιοπιστία της χώρας, πρέπει να αρνηθεί να πληρώσει τους αρπακολλατζήδες. Θα τολμήσει να το κάνει αυτό ή θα μείνει το «σκοιλ ελικικού» σαν σύμβολο της νεοδημοκρατικής αριστείας;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2020)

Σχετικό άρθρο της Βίβιαν Ευθυμιοπούλου στο liberal.gr με πολλές και καίριες επισημάνσεις:

https://www.liberal.gr/apopsi/to-fiasko-tis-tilekatartisis/298098


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2020)

"Si bene calculum ponas, ubique naufragium est."

Αν τα λογαριάσεις καλά, παντού έχει ναυάγια.


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 22, 2020)

Πολύ έξυπνη παραλλαγή του εσωφύλλου των "Καλιαρντών" του Ηλία Πετρόπουλου!


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Πολύ έξυπνη παραλλαγή του εσωφύλλου των "Καλιαρντών" του Ηλία Πετρόπουλου!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2020)

«Κλειδί για την αναβάθμιση των δεξιοτήτων των καταρτιζομένων και τη δημιουργία προστιθέμενης αξίας στην οικονομία, ήταν η διαμόρφωση ενός ποιοτικού περιεχομένου κατάρτισης. Δυστυχώς, το περιεχόμενο, σε πολλά σημεία του, δεν ήταν αυτό που αντιστοιχεί σε ένα τέτοιο Πρόγραμμα. Και, βεβαίως, δεν υπηρετεί απόλυτα τον σκοπό για τον οποίο αρχικά επελέγη από την Κυβέρνηση.

Για τον λόγο αυτό, αφού προηγήθηκε σχετική έρευνα με απόφαση του Πρωθυπουργού Κυριάκου Μητσοτάκη, το πρόγραμμα οικονομικής στήριξης επιστημόνων με τηλεκατάρτιση καταργείται. Οι επιστήμονες, όμως, τους οποίους αφορούσε το Πρόγραμμα, θα λάβουν κανονικά την ενίσχυση των 600 ευρώ για τον μήνα Απρίλιο χωρίς προϋποθέσεις.

Ταυτόχρονα, με εντολή του Πρωθυπουργού, ξεκινά αξιολόγηση των Κέντρων Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης μέσω ενδελεχούς ελέγχου της ποιότητας των προγραμμάτων κατάρτισης και ανάπτυξης ανθρώπινου δυναμικού. Κάτι που δεν συνέβη, βεβαίως, τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Μέσα στην πρωτοφανή υγειονομική κρίση η Κυβέρνηση δεν σταματάει τις μεταρρυθμίσεις. Γίνονται σε λίγες μέρες ή εβδομάδες, πράγματα που δεν γίνονταν για χρόνια. Χτίζουμε, όλοι μαζί, ένα αποτελεσματικό Κράτος που εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη. Τυχόν αστοχίες, όπως έγινε και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, εντοπίζονται και διορθώνονται.»

https://www.taxheaven.gr/news/48542...hn-enisxysh-twn-600-eyrw-gia-ton-mhna-aprilio


----------



## Marinos (Apr 22, 2020)

Αυτό που όλα τα λάθη τα κάνουν οι υπουργοί αλλά διορθώνονται με Εντολή Πρωθυπουργού πια...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2020)

Marinos said:


> Αυτό που όλα τα λάθη τα κάνουν οι υπουργοί αλλά διορθώνονται με Εντολή Πρωθυπουργού πια...


Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να έμεναν λάθη αδιόρθωτα;


----------



## Marinos (Apr 22, 2020)

Φυσικά και όχι. Ας έχει έναν τουλάχιστο ικανό άνθρωπο αυτή η κυβέρνηση, να είναι καλά να τα διορθώνει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2020)

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα βγει ο όποιος υπουργός, όταν θα χάσει την καρέκλα του, να πει πως ό,τι έκανε το έκανε με εντολή του Πρωθυπουργού. 

https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance...is-oti-ekana-itan-me-entoli-tou-prothupourgou


----------



## Marinos (Apr 22, 2020)

Ας ελπίσουμε καταρχήν να χάσει την καρέκλα του, και βλέπουμε :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2020)

Σήμερα διάβασα και ότι το πρόγραμμα είχε έκταση 100.000 σελίδες. Αν πρόκειται για αξιολογικά «παρθένα» ύλη, τότε προφανώς ήταν γνωστό εξαρχής ότι πρόκειται για αρπαχτή απέναντι στην ΕΕ. Προφανώς υπήρξαν και άλλες αρπαχτές, που πρέπει να βρεθούν και να κολαστούν αναλόγως.

Όμως ισχύει πολύ περισσότερο και πιο εμφατικά ότι το σύστημα χρειάζεται εκ βάθρων αναδόμηση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2020)

Εμένα θα μου επιτρέψετε να βάλω μερικά ακόμη που με έκαναν και γέλασα. Αν μη τι άλλο, όλη αυτή η ιστορία μας χάρισε άφθονο γέλιο, που το χρειαζόμασταν αυτές τις μέρες. Αν θεωρείτε ότι ρίχνουν το επίπεδο του νήματος, μπορείτε να διαγράψετε τα ποστ μου ή να βάλετε τις εικόνες μέσα σε σπόιλερ.










Και ένα τελευταίο σκρίνσοτ από τα πολλά (ομολογουμένως αριστουργηματικά όλα, ευτυχώς κάποιοι καλοί άνθρωποι τα έχουν συλλέξει για τις μέλλουσες γενιές) που το θεωρώ πραγματικό ποίημα:



Αυτό μόνο, τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 23, 2020)

Πέρα από την πλάκα πάντως, χάρηκα που το μάζεψαν όσο καλύτερα γινόταν. Σίγουρα ήταν μεγάλη πατάτα, αλλά το επόμενο καλύτερο από το να μην κάνεις λάθη είναι να αναγνωρίζεις τα λάθη σου και να τα διορθώνεις όσο μπορείς καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2020)

Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να πούμε «Νενικίκου»  (ακόμα και όσοι δεν είμαστε φίλοι του Σύριζα και δεν το βλέπουμε κομματικά).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 23, 2020)

Και μια ενδιαφέρουσα κτγμ τοποθέτηση: https://www.thenewspaper.gr/2020/04...in-katargisi-tis-tilekatartisis-ton-600-eyro/


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2020)

Έχω κάνει διάφορες σκέψεις σχετικά με την τωρινή κατάληξη της υπόθεσης, αλλά δεν έχω όλες τις πληροφορίες που θα ήθελα (π.χ. θα υπάρξει αποζημίωση για όσους έκαναν σωστά τη δουλειά τους;).

Άκουσα χτες τον πρωθυπουργό να λέει τα εξής στη δευτερολογία του:

Είναι μια προβληματική αγορά η οποία πρέπει να διορθωθεί, στην οποία πρέπει να μπουν αυστηρά εχέγγυα ποιότητας. Είναι μεγάλο σφάλμα πηγαίνοντας προς τα μπρος να απαξιώσουμε συνολικά την έννοια της τηλεκατάρτισης.

Όλη η πολιτική μας, όχι μόνο η δική μας, αλλά και της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, στηρίζεται στη λογική της απόκτησης νέων δεξιοτήτων σε μεγάλο βαθμό μέσα από εξ αποστάσεως εκπαίδευση. Άρα έχουμε μια υποχρέωση ως Κυβέρνηση να εξετάσουμε διαρθρωτικά πώς δουλεύει αυτή η αγορά. Να μην δίνεται η εντύπωση η οποία δυστυχώς δινόταν και δινόταν όλα τα τελευταία χρόνια —δεν ξεκίνησε επί ημερών σας το πρόβλημα, πηγαίνει πιο πίσω το πρόβλημα αυτό, δεν το διορθώσατε εσείς, έχουμε μια ευκαιρία να το διορθώσουμε εμείς— ότι η κατάρτιση είναι απλά ένας μηχανισμός με τον οποίο μοιράζουμε ουσιαστικά ευρωπαϊκά χρήματα, επιδόματα ουσιαστικά, χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποια ουσιαστική προστιθέμενη αξία στον τελικό αποδέκτη αυτής της κατάρτισης.

Θα τη φτιάξουμε την αγορά της κατάρτισης, θα την κάνουμε να δουλεύει σωστά και πάντα αυτή η Κυβέρνηση θα έχει το θάρρος να έρχεται στη Βουλή και όταν κάτι συμβαίνει λάθος, να λέει «αυτό ήταν λάθος, το διορθώνουμε». Διπλό λάθος είναι να μην έχεις το θάρρος να διορθώσεις το λάθος σου.
https://primeminister.gr/2020/04/30/23862​
Θα ήθελα πολύ να επιστρέψω στο νήμα σε ένα έτος και να ξέρω ότι έχει γίνει κάτι θετικό.


----------

